# Pricing on Products



## Melharma (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm getting ready for my first show in a week and not sure how to price my products.  I currently don't have any prices printed on my labels, not sure I want to go that route because of gift giving and not being able to take the price off.  Should I have a little price sticker on each item?  Or do you think it's better to have a little sign next to the bar soap for instance saying how much they are?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Jun 18, 2011)

I prefer the little signs. Laminate them if you can or use cardstock. Stickers, IMHO make it look yardsaley and cheap.


----------



## Melharma (Jun 18, 2011)

```
Sat Jun 18, 2011 12:33 pm    Post subject:
I prefer the little signs. Laminate them if you can or use cardstock. Stickers, IMHO make it look yardsaley and cheap.
```

Okay, I was thinking to stickers looked tacky too.  Thanks!


----------

